# info on south west rocks



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi all,

i'm off to south west rocks on saturday,  .
I have a reasonable handle on the open water fishing but hey let's not forget that this is a family trip ;-) so i would love some input on where to fish with the kids both from the yak and from the shore.
I have always focused on going outside for bigger fish but i know during the feb trip a lot of nice fish were caught in the river etc.
We're staying at the Trial Bay Eco Tourist Park, there seems to be a salt water lagoon just behind the park, does this have fish in it ? has any one fished it ? I'm just going by google earth so it may even be dry now.

any input on the area would be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerry, mate I haven't fished the rocks for 6 years. Prior to that I spent a lot of time up there as my parents lived at Arakoon. As far as the estuary options are concerned, firstly have a look at Spencers creek, the creek you cross outside SWR coming into town. I have previously taken good bream, the odd jack and some XOS flat chaps from there on both live mullet and lures. It also was a good spot for muddies. It fishes well alog its entire length. Back creek is also a nice little waterway with the same species in it. It is the one that runs onto back beach which is the beach that runs from the township of SWR up to the breakwall.

Clybucca Creek is not far north of SWR and is another awesome bream and XOS flatchap creek which again holds the odd jack. The little creek behind the main beach used to fish OK at times as well for flatties and bream and is the best place to get your live mullet. Hope this helps.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks Scott, i presume Back creek is the one on my map called south west rocks creek ?
and the creek behind the main beach would be salt water creek, which is the one that runs into the lagoon. Does that make sense ?
thanks for the info, i haven't even seen a Jack and wouldn't know how to fish for them  but flatties and bream i'm into.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Keza after my effort today, I have no advice that would help you catch fish at SWR : :shock: :? :twisted:

Just enjoy it all ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok here is another twist to the trip, we are going with friend and the guy wants to come out fishing with me :shock: , i have a second yak so that's ok but what to give him to fish with?
I can lend him a rod but hi hope he can come up with a reel. I will be live baiting but i'm thinking maybe i should just shove a pillie on his line and hope he gets a mac or something he can manage. He has only caught small fish and i have a horrible vision of him letting go of the rod because he thought he was going over the side.
Any thoughts on how to make sure he doesn't hook anything to big ?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> Any thoughts on how to make sure he doesn't hook anything to big ?


Stay in Sydney.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Wear a yellow hat


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks guys, that's really helpful, i owe you one  
i have also thought of hiding a banana in his life jacket but then i remembered be doesn't have one :shock: 
this is why i joined the AKFF. (that's for the fishing buddies not the comments).


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Kerry
The following points from a really good little book entitled "Top fishing spots of Australia" by Alistair McGlashan.
Hot spots:
Macleay River - Spencers Creek and further upstream around Pelican Island
Jerseyville Bridge
Kemps Corner - deep channel that leads to Shark island
Andersons Inlet or Clybucca Creek - great for soft plastics - flathead and bream
Offshore
Trial Bay
North of the river mouth is Grassy Head - some good bottom fishing
Fish Rock and Black Rock seem to be famous for massive kingies

Good luck, Kerri.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks Simon.



kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Wear a yellow hat
> ...


Ken, don't encourage them, once the pair of them are on a roll they'll go through the threads like a virus


----------

